
Google: COVID-19, How we’re continuing to help - theBashShell
https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/covid-19-how-were-continuing-to-help/
======
franczesko
I'd love to see "How we stopped to be an economic parasite and started to pay
taxes in markets of our operation, so public healthcare and services could
serve the society of which Google is a part of"

~~~
xiphias2
Do you really think that lack of money in the US government is the reason for
the health system failure?

Sadly over some level of corruption more money just doesn't help.

For me it's quite interesting what's Austria is doing, it's the only western
country that is taking the virus seriously, or one of the few. In theory in a
few days we'll see the difference, but in a week for sure.

~~~
viklove
> Do you really think that lack of money in the US government is the reason
> for the health system failure?

Absolutely, yes. What's the biggest criticism people have against Bernie's
medicare for all plan?

~~~
xiphias2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_total_hea...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_total_health_expenditure_per_capita)

US is spending more on health per capita than any other country in the world.
That money would be far enough to have a health system that may be not
perfect, but similar to other developed countries that take care of all people
(and produce a higher lifespen).

------
Hokusai
> We’re also removing COVID-19 misinformation on YouTube

Google is way more effective removing the monetization of a video because
there is 2 seconds that sound like a copyrighted song than anything else.
Because it is not a problem of removing content, it is a business model
problem. YouTube incentivizes highly controversial videos and scare videos as
they gather many views quickly.

Traditional media with its curated content creates an editorial line that
needs to defend and can easily have a big backslash. YouTube continues to be
immune to consequences to the extremist content that it publishes.

YouTube should be a platform were you pay-to-publish videos and you are
responsible for the content. Instead of that, YouTube is a publisher with all
the rights but no duties.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
Google is way more _effective removing the monetization of a video because
there is 2 seconds that sound like a copyrighted song than anything else._

Because that is a way easier problem to solve. I'm not up on modern AI, but I
can imagine figuring out how to catch unlicensed material when the owners
provided me a copy. The idea of understanding the factual correctness of any
arbitrary video seems impossible

------
Nicksil
I suppose now is as good a time as any to pat yourself on the back.

------
RockmanX
google brainwash time

